# Lost key, what to do?



## kuntry09 (May 17, 2010)

I have lost both set of keys to my prairie....went to the dealer to see what can be done and they told me all I could do is buy a new ignition....for $90. So after looking on ebay, I have a question. Can I use a different ignition as long as it's within the same year model. Like can I get a ignition from like a 650 prairie and it still work with my 400?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I guess as long as the wiring configuration on it was the same, I dont see why not.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

I would go on a site with microfiche and look at the OEM part numbers for each. If they are listed as the same it will work. Good luck.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

thats crap cuz i did same thing with my arctic cat and went to dealer gave them vin they checked to see if it was my name and stuff and ordered me a new key


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

rig you up a toggle switch..

the only ignition you can't bypass is a canam.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Why is that Steve learn something new everyday


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

phreebsd said:


> rig you up a toggle switch..
> 
> the only ignition you can't bypass is a canam.


good news to know thanx


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

^^^ Can-ams have a chip in the key

90 dollars seems high...I had to replace the switch in mine and it was like 50 bucks. I agree on looking up parts and seeing if there the same part number, I bet there the same!!


----------



## kuntry09 (May 17, 2010)

phreebsd said:


> rig you up a toggle switch..
> 
> the only ignition you can't bypass is a canam.


Sounds like a winner to me! save myself some cash and a big headache of trying to get a new key made. How would I wire it?


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Neighbor is the Repo man sometimes I I ride along ,when we get a car that we don't wanna drag. he will go in and have a dealer key made. gotta agree with lil big on this one.


----------



## kuntry09 (May 17, 2010)

Roboquad said:


> Neighbor is the Repo man sometimes I I ride along ,when we get a car that we don't wanna drag. he will go in and have a dealer key made. gotta agree with lil big on this one.


That's the first thing I did was go to the dealer and ask but they said the only thing to do was buy a new ignition for it.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

that sucks , my local kaw, suz,yam, an honda dealer made me a honda key off of the number on the switch punched number into computer an the machine cut the key 5.00


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

Here you go man, 
http://forum.highlifter.com/Key-and-Switch-for-Brute-or-Prarie-35-shipped-m4337628.aspx


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

there is on on ebay for about the same ...25ish.


----------

